# Is Super Partagas a nice alternative to...



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Serie D No. 4? I know the No.4s aren't that expensive but a Super Partagas is half the price. In other words, can I get 75% the experience of a No. 4 at half the cost?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

krisko said:


> Serie D No. 4? I know the No.4s aren't that expensive but a Super Partagas is half the price. In other words, can I get 75% the experience of a No. 4 at half the cost?


No, but I think they are much more approachable than the D4s without any age on them. Another alternative which I think are better than the Supers at the same price point are the PC Especiales.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

no the super partagas is more like the mille flur or vice versa


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

krisko said:


> Can I get 75% the experience of a No. 4 at half the cost?


As said above, no. While many MM cigars are passable, and a few are quite good, IMHO virtually none compare favorably to Totalmente a Mano Habanos. Moreover, the hand made vitolas tend to age much, much better (for the most part). Keep in mind that I subscribe to the "smoke less, smoke better" theory, so my views are certainly a bit biased. So...while you can get the Super Partagas, and they will probably be decent and satisfying, my guess is that a month or two from now you'll be disappointed that you didn't pony-up for the Totalmente a Mano cigars. JMHO.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Great advice and a great thread. This answered my question as well. 

I've been enjoying quite a few Partagas Chicos; which are machine made. I find they are flavorful quick smokes (25-30 minutes), but at time I'd like something more complex for a good price. The PC especialles seem as though they would fit the bill!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> As said above, no. While many MM cigars are passable, and a few are quite good, IMHO virtually none compare favorably to Totalmente a Mano Habanos. Moreover, the hand made vitolas tend to age much, much better (for the most part). Keep in mind that I subscribe to the "smoke less, smoke better" theory, so my views are certainly a bit biased. So...while you can get the Super Partagas, and they will probably be decent and satisfying, my guess is that a month or two from now you'll be disappointed that you didn't pony-up for the Totalmente a Mano cigars. JMHO.


What's Totalmente a Mano?


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

jmcrawf1 said:


> What's Totalmente a Mano?


Hand made/rolled


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Moglman said:


> Hand made/rolled


:tu


----------



## Dubxl152 (Jun 10, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> As said above, no. While many MM cigars are passable, and a few are quite good, IMHO virtually none compare favorably to Totalmente a Mano Habanos. Moreover, the hand made vitolas tend to age much, much better (for the most part). Keep in mind that I subscribe to the "smoke less, smoke better" theory, so my views are certainly a bit biased. So...while you can get the Super Partagas, and they will probably be decent and satisfying, my guess is that a month or two from now you'll be disappointed that you didn't pony-up for the Totalmente a Mano cigars. JMHO.


:tu:tpdi mean that in jest not that your stupid but that i agree with you cheif)


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Good info...didn't realize the SP was machine made. Tell me more about the Partagas Chico...decent?

I'm also subscribing to the 'smoke less-smoke better' theory (enforced/demanded by my wife). Until that point, I've got to smoke through about 200 Rocky Patels, 5 Vegas, and Perdomo cigars.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I happen to like the Super P as an everyday smoke a little age makes them better.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

krisko said:


> Good info...didn't realize the SP was machine made. Tell me more about the Partagas Chico...decent?
> 
> I'm also subscribing to the 'smoke less-smoke better' theory (enforced/demanded by my wife). Until that point, I've got to smoke through about 200 Rocky Patels, 5 Vegas, and Perdomo cigars.


Well ... I'm not entirely sure the SP *is* MM anymore. Having not seen a recent box; but I'm pretty sure that production became HM in 2005 or so. As for the Chico. "Decent?" you ask. Well ... they're OK. they're an underfilled, short filler, MM that's about the size of a cigarette. Smoke 'em too far down and you're gonna get a mouthful of tobacco and a burnt tongue. They offer pretty straight forward flavor and are fine for that quick fix. That's about all they're good for, IMHO.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm not into a cigarette sized cigar...I'll check out the SP and the mille fleur.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

I enjoy this smoke also for 4 bucks or less you can't beat it. With a little age they are even better. And the Professor is right these are handmade now.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

niterider56 said:


> I enjoy this smoke also for 4 bucks or less you can't beat it. With a little age they are even better. And the Professor is right these are handmade now.


Are these totally hand made, or just hand-finished (and machine bunched)?


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Are these totally hand made, or just hand-finished (and machine bunched)?


Perelman's says handmade.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Well ... I'm not entirely sure the SP *is* MM anymore. Having not seen a recent box; but I'm pretty sure that production became HM in 2005 or so.


I can at least contribute that these are definently stamped totalmente a mano as of 06. While they look rough, they definently dont look as rough as some mm I have sittin around. I find I enjoy these as a alternative to the mille fluer as was previously stated, additionally its been my exp. that these need about a year in the box to really open up. The fresh ones I smoked a year or so ago were nearly unsmokeable they were so tight.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Sancho said:


> I can at least contribute that these are definently stamped totalmente a mano as of 06. While they look rough, they definently dont look as rough as some mm I have sittin around. I find I enjoy these as a alternative to the mille fluer as was previously stated, additionally its been my exp. that these need about a year in the box to really open up. The fresh ones I smoked a year or so ago were nearly unsmokeable they were so tight.


Yeah. I believe that there are no more "machine made" cigars according to Habanos SA. Guantanamera was the last of them. I still think there's a quality difference between the historically handmade and machine made cigars, but the quality gap has shrunk.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

krisko said:


> Serie D No. 4? I know the No.4s aren't that expensive but a Super Partagas is half the price. In other words, can I get 75% the experience of a No. 4 at half the cost?


The Super Partagas is not so much a nice alternatives as just a great smoke for the money. Now if you want a PSD4, get a PSD4! Can you get 75% of the experience of PSD4? NO! But you will get a great little smoke for a low price.:2

ATL


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

The Super Partagas is good for it's price, thats about it. The cigar is not too complex, and is pretty straight forward, but does have desent flavors.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

:tpd:whats up Dave..They remind me of the Charlottes a little..Flavor profile is nice but the finish is short. but if I was looking for its alternative, it would be the Charlotte just not as good..or even close..far from a PSD4 though..


----------

